# HP LaserJet 3330 will not scan...



## shimy1984 (Nov 8, 2006)

Hey everybody, I have a weird problem...

I am using Windows XP, I have the up to date drivers for my LaserJet 3330 and I can print and copy, but I cannot scan from this unit.

I am receiving the error message "Waiting for PC" when I press "scan now," and I am receiving the error message "Not Setup on PC" when I press "scan to." Both of these buttons are on the printer itself.

It is connecting through a usb2 to the PC.

Any ideas?


----------



## jen808 (Nov 18, 2007)

Hello, I am writing to find out if you were able to fix your scan issue with your HP LaserJet 3330? I am having the exact same problem and do not know what to do!! Any thoughts?

Thank you, 

Jennifer


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Did you install from the CD or grab firmare from the Internet?


----------



## jen808 (Nov 18, 2007)

I installed the HP MFP Laserjet 3330 software from a CD but when I attempt to scan, my printer says "waiting for PC" and my computer software says "unable to communicate with device". Have you or anyone else had this same problem and if so, what did you do??

Thank you, 

Jennifer


----------



## mzopes (May 20, 2008)

I get the same thing. Although, if I log in as an administrator, it works fine. I have set the permissions on the folder to full control, but it still will not work.


----------



## zlf (Mar 16, 2009)

I have the same problem, I down load the software from the HP site.


----------



## waynepb (Sep 16, 2009)

Did anyone receive and answer as to how to make the 3330 scan work?
Thanks,
Wayne


----------



## MichaelTech (Jul 2, 2009)

Ok, final answer!
When installing, turn off anti-virus, and firewalls. they will stop some files from loading. Install the full package from the CD for complete functionality.
Just the driver will not.


----------

